# does anybody use a western rivers?



## coongravy (Dec 7, 2011)

looking to buy a call to replace my home made rig. i'm looking at a couple made by western rivers. one is the predation series and the other is the day stalker. both have a wireless remote. both look good and can get them for under 100.00 but I wanted some opinions on sound quality and your likes and dislikes. Thanks


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

The daystalker was my first ecall. I quickly replaced it with a homemade e-call. The best thing, in my opinion, of the daystalker is the cd that comes with it. Its got some pretty good sounds on it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've read from several people that their customer service is horrific. So if it breaks you are probably on your own.


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

foxpro or wildlife technologies for me


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I had a Western Rivers unit, set it out on a cold, dark morning, waited a half hour for some light and hit the switch. Nothing. The instruction manual said to build some type of heated box to put the unit in during cold weather. Are they crazy? Seems it was too cold to operate.

I traded it in for a FoxPro. No more trouble.


----------



## coongravy (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks for the heads up. I thinks I'll keep an eye out for something else.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I had a hunter come out last year and he wanted to try out his WR call. I wasn't impressed---and niether was he.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I can't believe for the money all the horrible reviews I've read online about their callers. One would think that they would step up their game on these calls.


----------



## Schaffert27 (Feb 5, 2012)

I got the apchae from westren rivers for xmas and love it. Its the newer model but havent had any issues and I have called in six fox and a coyote already here in PA.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Schaffert27.

That's a pretty good run you have going. I'm glad to hear they(WR) may have gotten it together finally. Keep us posted on your exploits. Pics are always appreciated by those of us who can't read as well.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Schaffert27.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Welcome to the forum Schaffert27.
> 
> That's a pretty good run you have going. I'm glad to hear they(WR) may have gotten it together finally. Keep us posted on your exploits. Pics are always appreciated by those of us who can't read as well.


 Okay don, so who's typing for you? You had me thinking you could read as well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey... I gots a sixth grade edumacation....Me and Jethro Bodine was in the same class...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Schaffert27.

My first non hand call was a WR cd player system. The horn type speaker that it came with is awesom, but overall it was very noisy(backround) and next to impossible to change sounds in low light, oh did I mention It was a wired system. As was stated above, the cd's that came with it has very good sounds and I've incorporated them into all the e-callers I've had since. I've not used any of WR's e-callers. I'm now a Primos Alpha Dogg user. I still also used a variety of hand calls(when I get out).


----------



## Schaffert27 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks guys and will do ill keep up with how i do and ill upload some pictures. Fox is over here feb.18 which is dissapointing but i think im going to try for coyotes


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Way to go on your calling. Are you calling reds or grays? I only get reds in SE Pa. RS, NattyB


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I've got a WR Predation that I use, but I have it on low volume and sitting by my homemade decoy. I always call with hand calls and once I see something I turn the predation on.By having it on a low volume I can charge it and use it for a full 2 days of calling.


----------

